# ipod bloqué



## poluxe74 (9 Février 2013)

Bonjour a tous voilà j'écris ce petit message car j'ai besoin d'aide.Mon fils a un ipod et il a pas trouver mieux que de le bloquer avec un code secret jusqu'à la pas de souci mais le problème cet qu'il ne se rappelle plus de son code et on ne peut plus l'utilisé.Je l'ais brancher a iTunes et fait sa dernière mise a jour en espérant que sa allais le débloquer mais rien a faire.Donc si une personne aurait une solution pour supprimer ce code pour pouvoir le débloquer je suis preneur.Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## badmonkeyman (9 Février 2013)

Il faut verser du Destop dessus 
Plus sérieusement, c'est quel iPod ?


----------



## poluxe74 (10 Février 2013)

Il me semble que ces l'ipod3.


----------



## poluxe74 (10 Février 2013)

Rectification après avoir demandé a mon fils il s'agit d'un ipod 4.


----------



## badmonkeyman (12 Février 2013)

Essayer de le réinitialiser l'iPod en suivant ce tuto : *ici*


----------

